# What Got You Into The Hobby



## MMID301 (May 16, 2014)

When I was little, like 2 to 3, I loved watching Thomas the Tank Engine. My Grandmother had recently passed away and I was to spend the day with my Grandfather. I asked my Grandfather if we could watch my Thomas tape that I brought with me. He agreed. As we watched the tape he was mesmerized by the modeling done for the show. He then looked into Model Railroading, and started his own layout. I remember watching the steam engines on his layout go around and around. I Loved It! He moved out of state but until this day, 21 years later, I am still in love with trains, and model railroading as a way to stay close to him. I do not have room in my home for a layout, but am able to play a train simulator.

What got each of you into this wonderful hobby?


----------



## Dirtytom (Jan 13, 2014)

Great topic, I was born and raised in Cajun town of Ville Platte. The Katy Texas and Missouri Pacific passed about two blocks from my grandma's house. My favorite thing was watching those steamers come by and the engineer would blow the whistle for the kids.

When I bought my first motorhome, made it a point to visit every train museum and steam tourist trains in USA. Always wanted to build a small train layout and on Febuary 15th of this year got started. I wake up in the mornings thinking about what to do on railroad. 

Really appreciate the forum and all the help the members have given this "new old boy"


DT


----------



## doorman29 (Dec 15, 2013)

Dear old Dad got me into Model Railroading. I believe he started in the late 50's. I didn't realize it at the time but what an awesome bonding experience that was as a little kid. The only part I hated is when Mom would yell down "Bobby time for bed". I would go halfway up the stairs and sit down to watch the train go around one more time.


----------



## icolectto (Nov 28, 2012)

*How I got started?*

Great question ! ! 
My Grandmother gave me my Lionel train set for Christmas when I was five years old. Now several years I still have it and have added two more Lionel sets with many accessories. I have a small layout that I run weekly. It always brings back wonderful memories. 
Good railroading to all ! ! !


----------



## MMID301 (May 16, 2014)

Excellent Stories. Who else has stories about this wonderful hobby


----------



## Dano (Aug 26, 2012)

I got a little Marx set for Christmas when I was four. Used to watch the CN trains go by my cousins property when we visited them. We used to travel by train to their town on the line. Wish I was a camera buff then and took tons of photos but I wasn't and didn't! Pacifics and Hudsons and the shiny new diesels. I have liked trains ever since.


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

Back in the day, around 7 or 8 my dad had a simple figure eight HO setup on a 4x8 sheet of plywood. Used to go and watch him run it. Then around 9 we moved into the "new" house. While moving I found his, and my moms, Lionel sets. Used to set them up and run them, later on I got my own set, a few cars and more track. The Lionel stuff got put away in favor of Tyco HO, a few of which I still have. Everything eventually got packed away, then a couple years back I found a box with the majority of them still inside. The bug struck again, I have since added missing pieces, added several more. Hopefully, my kids will decide to take them up someday.

Carl


----------



## MMID301 (May 16, 2014)

I so want to be able to show my future children (future son), the wonders of model railroading. Nothing beats veiwing model trains through the eyes of a young boy.


----------



## golfermd (Apr 19, 2013)

Welcome to the forums, MMID. Where in MD? I'm in Germantown, but possibly moving to Silver Spring soon. My grandfather's property abutted what was the Michigan Central RR near Jackson, MI. I still have fond memories of watching steam trains go by. Now my grandson loves trains, In fact, I've been with him this weekend and watching train videos with him in my lap. Can't wait to take him to our club layout and let him drive my trains around. Lord help us, we'll never get him out of the building. :laugh:


----------



## MMID301 (May 16, 2014)

Union Bridge. Since I was a little boy I've seen Maryland Midland engines. I picked one engine to be my favorite. Thats why its MMID301. Although a few years ago they repainted my favorite engine into Genesee and Wyoming colors. Atleast they are leaving one engine (MMID300, now MMID2060) in the heritige colors.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I was given an O gauge set for Christmas one year, many moons ago. The next year I got another.
My Dad set up a 4x8 table.

Then came along Gomez Adams. 
I crashed my trains more then I played with them, Thank God I did not have any explosives to use. 
They were taken away after many warnings. I was then told "You will never see these again!"

Some 20 years later I got them back, many items had been traded off or sold.
My locomotives I crashed were still there, slightly battered.
I still have those and they still run, they do have a few battle scars on them. I kept them packed up as I had a HO layout.

I moved and took the HO down and decided to start an O table with the plans on the other side of the dungeon to do a HO table in the future. My O scale collection started to grow, especially after I joined e bay. I have been toying with selling some of the HO as I don't think I will ever use them all. My HO packed, I have a thread for them here, http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=3020

Then came along a N scale deal, I have a small layout that my sister had made she was moving and did not have room for it, I snatched it up. To add to the N my Nephew had a bunch of N that I traded some guns for. I have a thread for it. Here, http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=7158

I bought a electric New Bright (cheap) Christmas tree train for under the tree. And then got a Bachmann Christmas train to add along side of it. I added an old tanker this year to it I found on e bay. Every Christmas train needs a tanker right?

If I had a garden I could add a garden train. 
I would like to plant an old Caboose in my back yard.  I don't think the town would like that.

One can never have enough trains, right? :smokin:


----------



## MMID301 (May 16, 2014)

big ed said:


> I would like to plant an old Caboose in my back yard.  I don't think the town would like that.
> 
> One can never have enough trains, right? :smokin:


My God, I would love to have a Caboose in my yard. It would be awesome! And you have a wonderful collection of trains.


----------



## jesteck (Apr 15, 2014)

Good question. Was given a Lionel NYC twin diesel freight ( "O" guage) for Christmas in the very early '50s that went up on a 4x8 platform with a small christmas village for the holidays then wrapped up and put away. It got put away on a more permanent basis in my early teens when I discovered that girls were a lot more fun to play with. For years I was occupied with other interests, including boating. One summer in the '80s my landlord and I met this guy on the dock, got to talking, and wound up being invited over to see his trains. We went, came home, sat at the kitchen table with a Pabst or two, and got the "wonder ifs"- and decided "why not"? Shortly thereafter, "Walt's Fault" was born. We got a few turnouts and a bunch of books and flex track at the local hobby shop, another half keg to feed the tap on the kitchen sink, and started to build. Pat was the scenic genius and I got to play with the wiring and switch machines. Everything would be fine for a while, then we'd get the "what if we"s again. Darn thing wouldn't stop growing, until he retired and moved to South Carolina. Oh, those old Lionels? In a box downstairs; my HO engines (16) now live on a bookshelf in my living room, along with a half dozen MTS Imports brass trolleys Walt painted for me in Red Arrow and PTC livery.


----------



## rdmtgm (Nov 25, 2011)

My start in the hobby was the same as many others, it started with a low end Lionel Cannon Ball set that was a Christmas gift for my younger brother and I in the early 70's. We set it up on the floor, ping pong table, or any where else we could run it for a while. But always put it back away when we were done, we never made a permanent layout. It took plenty of abuse and ended up stored away. When my boys were young we dabbled in HO and set up a table together for a while. Then I got back my Lionel set from my parents after they found it in the attic. It still only saw periodic use because I never thought I could afford to do anything else. When I started on playing around on ebay I found some other cheaper sets and thought I would set up a table with three trains. I bought a sheet a plywood and got started. The real "problem" started when one of the kids showed me Craig's List. All of a sudden I was finding cheep boxes full of old trains that I could restore, or clean up and run. I began getting some better Post War stuff and the addiction fully set in. Now half my basement is full with around 40 post war, pre war, a few mpc and even some american flyer engines plus rolling stock of every kind. My collection is small by many peoples standards yet way larger already than I could have imagined just 3 years ago. I check craigs list several times a day and use ebay to fill in the pieces I need, (and to supplement my addiction when I am not finding anything on CL) I spend lots of time in the basement with my 5 year old grandson and I think he knows more about what I have than I do! I have found that this hobby incorporates many of the things I love to do, collecting, restoring, model building, recycling junk into something useful (for scenery and such), And I hope to continue for years to come!
Randy


----------



## MMID301 (May 16, 2014)

rdmtgm and jesteck,
Wonderful stories guys. And Jesteck just wondering, what was a more exspensive hobby, girls or model trains? :laugh: It saddens me to think that my entire generation (im 24) has no interest in what is, in my humble opinion, America's Hobby. I only know of one other person near my age that is into trains like I am, my little cousin. I have tried showing my friends the benefits of trains, but they roll their eyes and call me "grandpa". Can't get them to listen to Sinatra either. Maybe Im the odd ball, but Ill keep my trains and records.


----------



## jesteck (Apr 15, 2014)

MMID301, speaking from 69 years of experience, trains are far less expensive, troublesome, and frustrating. That's not saying give up girls, mind you; a guy can have more than one favorite hobby- but if you happen to run across one of those ones who says "either those trains go or I do", be a gentleman about it; hold the door for her as you gently kiss her goodbye with your foot.


----------



## MMID301 (May 16, 2014)

jesteck said:


> MMID301, speaking from 69 years of experience, trains are far less expensive, troublesome, and frustrating. That's not saying give up girls, mind you; a guy can have more than one favorite hobby- but if you happen to run across one of those ones who says "either those trains go or I do", be a gentleman about it; hold the door for her as you gently kiss her goodbye with your foot.


Excellent Answer. Excellent!


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

This was the moment of transition in 1956, from wandering aimlessly in the world of toys for 6 year olds to a focused hobby interest.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

As a kid one Christmas I got a Lionel 027 set with a red MKT diesel switcher with Magnatraction. Dad got me a 4x8 plywood, and set it up in the basement. I did millions of laps with that train. A few years later I got an HO diesel set and used the plywood for it...lots of laps on it too. While I was in the Air Force Mom gave all my stuff away!!! Got out of the service, got a home, and found some Marklin N-scale stuff. Did small track-only layouts, put it away, built one, put it away...for years doing that. Last year I decided to get back into it more seriously. Am now building my first real layout. Jumped up to DCC and have new locos to boot. Slowly building my layout, experimenting with stuff I learn here and a few other places. Gotta love trains!!!!!


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Union Bridge? Most of my family lives there, Westminster or Ellicott City...:smilie_daumenpos:

Growing up I was surrounded by trains, especially around Christmas time. My own layout (44" x 60") greatly reflects those firehouse layouts I grew with up to as a fireman's kid in Randallstown...


----------



## Yukon Jack (Feb 1, 2014)

*The Rabbit Hole*

I had trains as a kid. Recently, I fell down this rabbit hole, and rediscovered toy trains!


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I have my uncle to thank or blame for exposing me to model railroading. In 1955 (I was 5)
my uncle asked me if I wanted his train set. He felt he was too old for a toy train. The train set was American Flyer and came with engine #282. 1952 release. My dad had sold the set to his mother for his brother. Dad worked at a place that sold a few toys. Dad and I played with that train for years. I think dad enjoyed it as much as I did. I still have that train set. It still runs, slow but steady. It is the only thing I kept from my youth.
I have used it around the christmas tree many years with my family. Last few years I have used G scale around the tree. In the early 80's my 2 sons were old enough and we got into HO. I built a 4X8 layout and my sons loved the trains. Like alot of kids my sons grew out of trains and as of now couldn't care less about model trains. Happens. Since the 80's I have been collecting HO items for my dream layout. Its coming soon. Dad and my uncle have passed away. I will always remember playing with #282 on the kitchen floor with my dad when I was a little guy.


----------



## MMID301 (May 16, 2014)

shaygetz said:


> Union Bridge? Most of my family lives there, Westminster or Ellicott City


Yes, I live near UB. I love hearing the trains heading to highfeild, or emory grove, or shunting at LeHigh. I am just so greatful they left one engine in the blue and orange paint colors. I remember when I first saw the new G&W paint


----------



## mustangcobra94 (Apr 28, 2014)

when I was a little kid my father brought home a 4x8 ho layout that some was throwing away we set it up and got it working finished the landscaping and from there it just grew


----------



## MMID301 (May 16, 2014)

I remember my Grandfathers Pennsylvania steam engine running around his 4x8plywood layout. I loved that engine. I still have it to this day. I want to build a shelf with a plexy glass encloser on top with two straight tracks connecting together with two turnouts. That way the engine can move up and down the track, move rolling stock, but keep dust free and be presentable.


----------



## Fackler Rebel (Oct 26, 2013)

Had a Lionel set from Santa Clause when I was 7 or 8 me and the baby brother. I always wanted it but baby brother kept it and neglected it till it was rust. Got a small set for the 5 year old grandson and after setting it up and checking out, remember how much fun they were. Full circle, 64 and back in trains.

Reb


----------



## Fackler Rebel (Oct 26, 2013)

*Good for you.*



MMID301 said:


> rdmtgm and jesteck,
> Wonderful stories guys. And Jesteck just wondering, what was a more exspensive hobby, girls or model trains? :laugh: It saddens me to think that my entire generation (im 24) has no interest in what is, in my humble opinion, America's Hobby. I only know of one other person near my age that is into trains like I am, my little cousin. I have tried showing my friends the benefits of trains, but they roll their eyes and call me "grandpa". Can't get them to listen to Sinatra either. Maybe Im the odd ball, but Ill keep my trains and records.


We need more young people like you that enjoy working with their hands and their heads. Stay true to your principals.

Reb


----------



## MMID301 (May 16, 2014)

Fackler Rebel said:


> We need more young people like you that enjoy working with their hands and their heads. Stay true to your principals.
> 
> Reb


Thank You very much for your kind words, sir. And believe me, no one has yet gotten me to change my principals. They called me old fashioned,:smilie_auslachen: out dated. Many a time it would have been so much easier to abandon my principals, but I didnt, and I wont. Not even a woman got me to change. Boy she tried tho. I would love to start a organization to introduce Model Railroading to children and young people. Children and young people are drifting into dangerous new ways. They need to remember the days of old, starting with Model Trains.


----------



## Phoebe Snow (Jun 24, 2014)

My grandfather used to work for the Erie Lackawanna RR until he retired in 1976, I believe. He used to take my brother and me downtown to see the trains come in from NYC at rush hour. During rush hour there would be a south bound train once every 6 or 7 minutes. I remember listening to the roar of the engines and feeling the slight vibration of the ground as they rolled by with what seemed like 12 or 15 coaches in tow. My grandfather wanted to take my brother and me on a small train trip to the end of the line and back just for fun, but I think watching a huge train roll down the tracks and getting on one where two different things for me back then. I was 6 or 7 years old at the time and was probably intimidated by the shear size of train itself. Since then my grandfather has passed on and I regret not going on that train trip with him when he offered it. That would have been a nice memory to have.

Another memory of mine is when my dad went to Holland in the mid 80's for work purposes. He was gone for six months, but when he returned, he brought me back an HO scale TGV train set from a side trip to France he took. I remember the box was all in French as well as the instruction book, but I was able to put the set together quickly anyway. One thing I remember about the set is that the engine and cars were extremely quiet as the train made it's way around the small loop of track. In addition to that, my dad also brought back tons on European trains that he purchased while he was away and he would set them up in the living and the family would all watch them at night with the lights off. The lights on the train would light up the room.

Lastly, I got a Lionel 027 starter set for Christmas in 1985 when I was 5 years old. I took such good care of that set because I thought I was the luckiest boy on the block. It was a freight set that came with a figure 8 track, locomotive, tender and 3 or so freight cars. I was never one to run the train as fast as possible to see when it would jump the tracks (my brother always did that with his train set). Running the train was the first thing I would do when getting up and the last thing I would do before going to bed.

At the ripe old age of 6 or so my brother though he was an electrical engineer and took apart my trains to see the electrics. We never were able to get them back together do they were done away with. The memories of those sets still hang around and I recall them often, especially around Christmastime. 

Currently I do G gauge trains and tinplate Standard Gauge, both for different reasons. G gauge (LGB) because of the larger size predominantly and I love tinplate Standard Gauge because of the not-to-scale whimsy of them. At any given time, I'll throw down track on the carpet and just watch the trains make their rounds.

I think this is when I found out what a great hobby trains can be. At 34 years old, I've made the hobby my own and I find that I enjoy it just as much now as when I did many years ago.


----------



## mustangcobra94 (Apr 28, 2014)

any plans of making a garden or outdoor layout with the g gauge?


----------



## Phoebe Snow (Jun 24, 2014)

mustangcobra94 said:


> any plans of making a garden or outdoor layout with the g gauge?


Good Morning Cobra - 

Sadly, as of right now, there are no plans in the work for an outdoor railroad yet. I might be moving for job purposes and have yet to see how that works out. I'll definitely keep the forum update if/when I go in that direction.

- Brian


----------

